# [ROOT] D2 & D2G root - motochopper



## Morlok8k

Edit: Motochopper only works on temp unrooted devices. If its never been rooted... it wont work.

This however apparently works:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276

Old post:
So, I've tested it breifly, and it looks like motochopper can root android 2.3.4 without having to flash, or need root cd's etc.

I temp unrooted my D2G, and ran motochopper. it installed SuperSU and it's binary (I've never used SuperSU on this phone before) in seconds.

It works on windows, linux, and mac.

Motochopper is made by the king of root, Dan Rosenberg (djrbliss), and while it was made for Jelly Bean on the Moto Razr, he said himself that it works on many devices.

I've used it on my:
Asus Transformer TF300T
Droid 2 Global

My thread on XDA has successes on a bunch of different devices too.
(It did fail on my droid 4 though)

*Source:* http://www.droid-lif...er-devices-too/
*More Info:* http://www.droidrzr....281#entry244281

*Download:* http://www.mediafire...f4lipgd1hh3jug2


----------



## themib

could just be me, but [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]motochopper[/background] hasn't rooted D2, D2G or DX2
it has installed *[background=transparent]#[/background]Superuser not **SuperSU*


----------



## Morlok8k

umm... how?
The superuser.apk provided in the zip file is supersu!

I'm hoping that someone with a totally non-rooted phone can confirm that it works. (it only takes 30 seconds for the script to run)

doing the tests on my D2G, it made /system RW, it and it copied the provided su binary into its proper place.
yes, i had a copy of su hidden away so i wouldn't lose it, but that shouldnt matter.

I would flash a fresh sbf on my phone, but I dont really feel like going to all that hassle, especially since i have it bandunlocked, and very customized.


----------



## themib

The motochopper posted @ http://www.droidrzr....281#entry244281
by djrbliss is [background=rgb(239, 245, 235)] [/background]*motochopper.zip*[background=rgb(239, 245, 235)] [/background][background=rgb(239, 245, 235)]*3.36MB *[/background] with #superuser and the one I have tried

the motochopper posted at http://www.mediafire...f4lipgd1hh3jug2 is only 2.3mb
it must have SuperSU


----------



## Morlok8k

themib said:


> The motochopper posted @ http://www.droidrzr....281#entry244281
> by djrbliss is [background=rgb(239, 245, 235)] [/background]*motochopper.zip*[background=rgb(239, 245, 235)] [/background][background=rgb(239, 245, 235)]*3.36MB *[/background] with #superuser and the one I have tried
> 
> the motochopper posted at http://www.mediafire...f4lipgd1hh3jug2 is only 2.3mb
> it must have SuperSU


yeah, i used the one from mediafire.
but it really shouldn't matter...

btw, which SU app do you prefer?
I've found that Koush's is kinda buggy, and simplistic.
SuperSU is nice and has more features. I'm currently using it.
but the ChainsDD one is a nice balance of features (though it seems to no longer be updated, and doesnt work on 4.2 JB). plus i like how it displays the permissions on the su binary which the others don't.


----------



## RShea

I'll take a few minutes and read the thread over on XDA on this, but have some questions. I have a D2G that was rooted until 629 was loaded on it at which case we all know what happened. I still have a few apps on it including the SuperUser 3.1.3. I was considering re-rooting it with the Boot CD that was developed, but never did due to having to back everything up and it is my main phone device. If I could try this motochopper, it may be worth testing. Of course I would still do a backup of as much as I can without being able to still run Titanium Backup still. Pretty knowledgeable on computers and usually can follow discussions on here and know there can be risks of bricking or having to try and do a recovery of a device, but those that have used motochopper, what was your experience on data and the like on the phone getting wiped? If I do attempt it, which of the 2 files would be recommended considering I have superuser app loaded, but not able to run until rooted again?


----------



## Dubbsy

The root cd doesn't SBF your phone unless you use the SBF-root iso. The root one ONLY roots it(injects the permissions, app, and superuser binaries via a backdoor in the preinstall partition). I keep it on one bootable USB in bag of android stuff. And on another usb I keep the SBFs for the droid 2, droid 2 global, and droid x along with rsdlite.


----------



## RShea

Dubbsy, so just to clarify are you still talking about motochopper or the Boot CD that was developed after many attempts for the 629 update that closed the previous root and is stickey on this forum?


----------



## themib

I think he was very clearly, writing only about the boot cd (magic md5 root)

edit: I have tried both versions motochopper several times, and could not get it to root (D2, DX, D2G)
unless it was only temp unrooted with voodoo rootkeeper


----------



## Dubbsy

Yeah what themib said

Sent from my liquikanged droid x


----------



## Morlok8k

themib said:


> I think he was very clearly, writing only about the boot cd (magic md5 root)
> 
> edit: I have tried both versions motochopper several times, and could not get it to root (D2, DX, D2G)
> unless it was only temp unrooted with voodoo rootkeeper


ahh, that makes sense. All i did was temp unroot in my brief testing.


----------



## themib

but there is an easier method that does seems to work for D2,DX, & D2G

[ROOT] Framaroot, a one-click application to root

and it's an app

edit: Just download, allow unknown sources, install, open, select top root method (Gimli), reboot phone, done

no pc needed


----------

